# Trying to get online in 2008.0 live run

## Skipper_the_eye_child

Yes, so not much success with this...

I've had a good read through the handbook, finding this:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Okay, so I can't use wireless-tools because i've a WPA encrypted connection, so tried compiling/installing (we compile in Gentoo, right  :Smile: ) wpa_supplicant: 

```
merge net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
```

However, It is masked so I can't do anything with it, not even edit the 'masks' file in (forget what it was called now) because everything is read-only on the DVD. 

What to try next...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Skipper_the_eye_child,

Do a manual install using sneakernet until you can boot into your own kernel with wireless and wpa_supplicant.

You need a stage3, a kernel, a boot loader, your wireless driver (plus its firmware, if any) and wpa_supplicant.

wpa_supplicant has a pretty GUI. Don't get that as it depeneds on Xorg.  I think you set USE="-X" to avoid that.

----------

## Skipper_the_eye_child

I have to commit to an install then by the sounds of it.

I don't want to risk screwing up my Mandriva install, so will get a 'new' hard disk before doing what you suggest. Looks like I can have a hybrid binary/source OS with GRP so will go that route to start.

Gentoo looks like good fun! Having a leaner OS will be a big bonus. 

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Jaglover

Skipper_the_eye_child,

assuming your Mandriva has internet connection just install Gentoo from Mandriva.

----------

## Skipper_the_eye_child

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Skipper_the_eye_child,
> 
> assuming your Mandriva has internet connection just install Gentoo from Mandriva.

 

This is what I was planning. I was thinking i'd get a new disk, run it as a slave, and install the bootloader, kernel, stage3 and so forth via Mandi, then set the disk up as my master. Think this should work...

Gentoo is way too experimental a business for a dual boot.   :Smile: 

----------

## cwr

If you've got Mandriva installed, then you've got Grub somewhere; just add

Gentoo to the grub menu.   You really don't need to install on a second drive,

given that you can make 8-16G available in your current setup.

Will

----------

## Skipper_the_eye_child

 *cwr wrote:*   

> If you've got Mandriva installed, then you've got Grub somewhere; just add
> 
> Gentoo to the grub menu.   You really don't need to install on a second drive,
> 
> given that you can make 8-16G available in your current setup.
> ...

 

Space really is that tight unfortunately. I have Ubuntu too - which I hadn't mentioned - on dual boot. 

Thankyou all the same.

----------

